# Has anyone tried Black Opal Cream Stick Foundation?



## dejachosendaily (May 4, 2013)

Hello ladies! I have heard so much about black opal cosmetics. I specifically want to try the creme stick foundation or the concealing foundation. Here in CT its not sold in the local beauty supply stores near me. I would order it online but idk what site I can get it from for a really good price. If you have tried it what did you think of it? And what shade do you have it in?


----------



## sagehen (May 4, 2013)

Your best prices will be on the Black Opal website or on drugstore.com. I like this stick, but I have the old formula with the SPF 8 (which was low enough not to cause flashback in photos) and not the new SPF 15 formula, which I cannot vouch for.

  	I like that you can do a few swipes, buff it in and quickly have a flawless face, and dab a little more on where you would need concealer. I am NC50-ish with oily skin and use nutmeg. I get dark enough for beautiful bronze in the summer. I like that I can quickly contour and highlight my face using the different shades (I contour with black walnut, highlight with rich caramel, for example) and blend it in and be done. The stick transfers a lot, but I have found that a good dusting of Ruby Kisses HD powder cuts that down a lot (this particular combo was the best for me). You still need a primer with it.


----------



## dejachosendaily (May 4, 2013)

sagehen said:


> Your best prices will be on the Black Opal website or on drugstore.com. I like this stick, but I have the old formula with the SPF 8 (which was low enough not to cause flashback in photos) and not the new SPF 15 formula, which I cannot vouch for.  I like that you can do a few swipes, buff it in and quickly have a flawless face, and dab a little more on where you would need concealer. I am NC50-ish with oily skin and use nutmeg. I get dark enough for beautiful bronze in the summer. I like that I can quickly contour and highlight my face using the different shades (I contour with black walnut, highlight with rich caramel, for example) and blend it in and be done. The stick transfers a lot, but I have found that a good dusting of Ruby Kisses HD powder cuts that down a lot (this particular combo was the best for me). You still need a primer with it.


   Yeah I just found it on drugstore.com for about $6. I have really dry skin and I know its suppose to be creamy so I hope it helps with that. I heard it transfers a lot too. What kind of primer did you use?


----------



## sagehen (May 4, 2013)

dejachosendaily said:


> Yeah I just found it on drugstore.com for about $6. I have really dry skin and I know its suppose to be creamy so I hope it helps with that. I heard it transfers a lot too. What kind of primer did you use?


	I would really recommend working on your skincare to combat the dry skin, but the Black Opal foundation stick is good for not clinging to dry flakes, etc (my skin sometimes gets dehydrated). I use various primers; NYX, Laura Mercier, Black Radiance. My best results are with silicone-based primers.


----------



## chynacuppycake (May 11, 2013)

I'm a nc50  and I had the nutmeg. I like it for the most part but its not at all good for oily skin and it transfers to everything clothes, hands, boyfriend..lol. I will say that has great coverage but its almost impossible to set...I tried with Mac powder plus and Ben Nye....didn't work. It might be good for dry skin idk but I got mine from Walmart for $9.


----------



## sagehen (May 11, 2013)

chynacuppycake said:


> I'm a nc50 and I had the nutmeg. I like it for the most part but its not at all good for oily skin and it transfers to everything clothes, hands, boyfriend..lol. I will say that has great coverage but its almost impossible to set...I tried with Mac powder plus and Ben Nye....didn't work. It might be good for dry skin idk but I got mine from Walmart for $9.


  	Did you brush the powder or did you press it into the foundation and brush off the excess? You might try that second method (if you haven't already gotten mad and tossed it lol)


----------



## dejachosendaily (May 16, 2013)

Where are you guys from? Up north in CT most of the makeup is not geared toward women of color. I just moved to Atlanta GA and I'm hoping I'll finf it in a BSS out here or a walmart


----------



## chynacuppycake (May 16, 2013)

Im in CA we have a good deal of WOC cosmetics in our drug and department  stores. I tried pressing my powder in with a puff and with a sponge...I also tried just a light dust of powder. I was pleased for the first couple of minutes but my face is super oily so it just wouldn't set. I have also noticed that after not being used for a couple weeks oil from the foundation has started to separate in the tube. And it created like a oily top coat.


----------



## sagehen (May 16, 2013)

chynacuppycake said:


> Im in CA we have a good deal of WOC cosmetics in our drug and department stores. I tried pressing my powder in with a puff and with a sponge...I also tried just a light dust of powder. I was pleased for the first couple of minutes but my face is super oily so it just wouldn't set. I have also noticed that after not being used for a couple weeks oil from the foundation has started to separate in the tube. And it created like a oily top coat.


  	That happens often when there is water in a formulation. Just shake it up and it's good as new. I thought you were using the stick though?

  	Are you using primer? Are you applying powder before and after the foundation? Milk of Magnesia before silicone primer? What kind of powder are you using? I can get it to last all day with: a physical sunscreen, silicone primer (applying the foundation within a minute or so after the primer so they can bind together), pressing pure silica powder into it then buffing off the excess. I may have to use blotting sheets once or twice.


	And, I am jealous - I live in SoCal and can never find decent cosmetics marketed toward WOC near me. I have to get to "certain" areas to get them. Some BSS carry them but they are always marked up and I don't know how often they rotate their stock. I am always seeeing Black Opal stuff, for example, in the old packaging, or products, like the lip erase, which have been discontinued for over a year. Time to put that ish on clearance.


----------



## dejachosendaily (May 18, 2013)

sagehen said:


> That happens often when there is water in a formulation. Just shake it up and it's good as new. I thought you were using the stick though?  Are you using primer? Are you applying powder before and after the foundation? Milk of Magnesia before silicone primer? What kind of powder are you using? I can get it to last all day with: a physical sunscreen, silicone primer (applying the foundation within a minute or so after the primer so they can bind together), pressing pure silica powder into it then buffing off the excess. I may have to use blotting sheets once or twice.    And, I am jealous - I live in SoCal and can never find decent cosmetics marketed toward WOC near me. I have to get to "certain" areas to get them. Some BSS carry them but they are always marked up and I don't know how often they rotate their stock. I am always seeeing Black Opal stuff, for example, in the old packaging, or products, like the lip erase, which have been discontinued for over a year. Time to put that ish on clearance.


  I don't have oily skin but I do get oily in my t-zone during the summer. I have heard of milk of magnesia and have seen people use it on youtube. I didn't think about  using a primer on top of it but I guess that would help make the foundation stay put. I love that technique I'll have to try it.


----------



## chynacuppycake (May 21, 2013)

Yes I was referring to the stick foundation. I got down almost to the end of it but stopped using it for a about a week maybe more and it really had oil on the surface of the actual 'foundation stick' inside the tube. Idk it was very puzzling. But yea I don't use a conventional primer I use moisturizer or Monistat...and I set with Mac powder plus and Ben nye banana powder under the eyes.   Yup I'm in the Bay Area and our walmarts have all the new black opal, iman, and black radiance products. Our beauty supplies carry have the WOC cosmetic lines as well but like you said they have all the old, beat, discountinued products lol.


----------



## chynacuppycake (May 21, 2013)

Yes I'm gonna be trying that real soon. Every foundation makes me oily I have yet to find one that didn't. I have tried mac studio fix fluid, Mac powder plus, mute hd, mute matte velvet, mufe duo matt powder, revlon color stay, and the black opal stick. Some sort of way my skin finds a way to look like oil city after about 2 hours. I guess it's just my skin...?? Idk but i mean black opal is a good foundation if you can get it to set.


----------



## dejachosendaily (May 25, 2013)

chynacuppycake said:


> Yes I'm gonna be trying that real soon. Every foundation makes me oily I have yet to find one that didn't. I have tried mac studio fix fluid, Mac powder plus, mute hd, mute matte velvet, mufe duo matt powder, revlon color stay, and the black opal stick. Some sort of way my skin finds a way to look like oil city after about 2 hours. I guess it's just my skin...?? Idk but i mean black opal is a good foundation if you can get it to set.


  Maybe you should try washing your face w/ black soap. It cleans your face but doesn't leave it too dry or anything and it makes your skin tighter and a little less oily. And maybe you don't need to apply too much foundation. because you have oily skin less is more. Try a corrector concealer combo after you prime and use a powder over it to set. Maybe foundation is too heavy for your skin so powders may be better. Or when you use foundation maybe just dab it and pat it on with your fingers like you would moisturizer that way you don't use much and it gets nicely pressed into the skin.


----------



## chynacuppycake (May 27, 2013)

Yea I have been hearing lots of good things about black soap...I'm gonna pick some up. I'm also gonna look into a lighter foundation like face and body. I don't know tho cuz I love my coverage.


----------



## sagehen (May 27, 2013)

chynacuppycake said:


> Yea I have been hearing lots of good things about black soap...I'm gonna pick some up. I'm also gonna look into a lighter foundation like face and body. I don't know tho cuz I love my coverage.


	PBI: I use face and body and it can be built up to about medium coverage. Apply two thin layers. I like my coverage too but I was drawn to the claims of being water resistant. I still think that you should try to use the stick once you get into using black soap (it is very alkaline - make sure you use a toner to reset your skin's acid balance. It doesn't have to be anything fancy - even witch hazel will do)


----------



## CherDollysugar (Jun 1, 2013)

I have The black opal stick in 2 different colors, 1 lighter and 1 darker and I mix to get my perfect shade. The foundation is similar to mac studio tech which I love but is a bit more expensive. The black opal stick seems to be a buildable medium to full. But it can look cakey. I have tried applying it with every brush under the sun, but I get the best results with a little water and my beauty blender sponge. Its not my favorite foundation from the drug store. But its decent. Like everyone says its kinda difficult to set. I use my laura mercier translucent or mac prep and prime translucent powder but its still a hassle. The thing I like about it is that every time I wear it people tell me I look glowy, like im wearing bronzer. I think its because all of the fondations have like very strong golden undertones which is nice. I got mine at right aid like 10 bucks each.


----------



## dejachosendaily (Jun 3, 2013)

sagehen said:


> PBI: I use face and body and it can be built up to about medium coverage. Apply two thin layers. I like my coverage too but I was drawn to the claims of being water resistant. I still think that you should try to use the stick once you get into using black soap (it is very alkaline - make sure you use a toner to reset your skin's acid balance. It doesn't have to be anything fancy - even witch hazel will do)


  You could also use Apple Cider Vinegar or Aloe Vera as a toner


----------



## skin care (Jun 3, 2013)

No I never tried this, black skin wants extra care.


----------

